# SCADS mini Meet



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well its about that time to start the official thread for the next meet. This meet will be a mini meet. We will have a full blown meet when Bonnie host in September. I was looking at the " Future of SCADS" thread and was reading everyones input. I am going to open this meet to the first 25 people that respond with a RSVP. The reason for the small invitation is to keep the hype for Bonnies meet. So dont be offended if you dont make the list.  We will limit the sales to a minimum. You can bring your frogs and supplies, but not as much as we would at a regular meet. I am going to have a raffle instead of an auction. I have already spoken to a few places that will be donating items. If anyone else wants to donate thats fine. We will have multiple winners not just one. We will all then vote on where the proceedes will go. I will have a list of three organizations to choose from. I plan of having food, since our group tends to eat like a hoard of vikings! LOL! I am asking if everyone could donate $5 for food. You can paypal it to me later. This is also a BYOB party, since I cant afford to buy booze for the masses. Lol! This is going to be a fun meet where we can just talk frogs, hang out and not be pressured about sales. So hope everyone agrees on these terms. So in conclusion, the meet is set for a tentative date of July 28th 2012. If that sounds ok let me know. I will change it if it dosent work for most people. PM me........


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

RSVP. I'm in with a bottle of kraken and some mixer


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

RSVP'ing as well... I have leaves and springs but only bringing pre-orders. I will have a handful of baby leucs ready for the meet if anyone is interested. I'll also be bringing a few 6 packs of beer 

-Christian


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

I would like to attend if possible. RSVPing.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Count me in if there is still room.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I would like to come if there is room. I have a handful of nice mancreek babies/juvies.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Justin and I would like to come if there's room. Not sure if Bob can make it, the store doesn't close until 6 unless he can get someone to cover.


----------



## Jonny5 (Jan 26, 2005)

I should be able to make this one if there is room.

Jon


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

Count me in I'll bring some beers


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I still have a couple of more spots available to RSVP. I also want people to feel free to post what they have to offer at the time of the meet. Sam and I will have a few things for presale on our site Home - Dart Frogs Etc..


----------



## wiedemey (Jan 23, 2010)

Looking forward to the meet. I'll have the following available:

A.quinquevittatus: 6-8 froglets

R. fantastica Copperhead, INIBICO line: 1 adult female, 1 unsexed adult, 2 froglets

R. benedicta Shucushuyacu, ~6 froglets

I'll post pictures of all frogs closer to the meet. Email me for prices etc.
[email protected]

See you then!

Ruprecht


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Here is what I will be bringing:

Male Patricia
Proven WC 09' SNDF Import Male Green Sipaliwini
Many Yellowback froglets and Azureus froglet
Sexed Matecho pair

PM or email me for prices and if interested. I will send pics if seriously interested. Thanks. My email is [email protected].


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Redhead87xc said:


> Here is what I will be bringing:
> 
> Male Patricia
> Proven WC 09' SNDF Import Male Green Sipaliwini
> ...



PM Sent!

Message filler message filler.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Andre, I sent you a PM.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

If anyone is interested in something from Here then please contact us at [email protected]


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Anyone have a male Bakhuis for sale? -Christian


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Is there any more spots available for this meeting?


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Due to a last minute work schedule I have to move up the date of the meet. That's a good thing right!  the new date will be July 21st instead. I hope evryone can still make it. Sorry for the last minute change!


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I'll still be there!


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

man I barely saw this thread. wish I had seen it sooner otherwise I would've sent you a pm andre. Don't know if all spots are taken but you guys have a good one if they are.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

coxdre123 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Due to a last minute work schedule I have to move up the date of the meet. That's a good thing right!  the new date will be July 21st instead. I hope evryone can still make it. Sorry for the last minute change!


I'm still good.


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm good with that date too.


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm in too.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm all in!:thumbup:

Sam Cavoulas


----------



## Jonny5 (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm down for the 21st.

Jon


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I should be able to still make it.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

New list of what I will be bringing to sell at the meet. PM me if you are interested in anything and want me to hold for you. 

- 2 Southern Variabilis (4-6 mos)
- Male Patricia
- Many Yellowback froglets and Azureus
- Sexed Matecho Pair
- 3 CR Auratus Juvies (willing to trade for a male)
- Probable male Varadero to trade for a female


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Did I miss a time for this meet? Alex


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I will send out more details next week.


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

Count mike n I in if there's still room


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Let me know if anyone is interested in any of the following frogs:

Cemetery Bastis (2) 4-5 months. $120 each (click on link for parent pics http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/81632-cemetery-basti-parents-baby.html )

Mancreek pum 3-4 months. $90 (frog pictured is not the actual frog, but very similar)

PM me if you are interested, otherwise I won't bother catching them.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok well we are about 2 1/2 weeks away and I should start giving the details. The meet will be held at my place on July 21st starting at 5pm- 10pm. I have some weird neighbors so I have to set a time limit. But I'm sure we will go over the time limit. Lol! It's BYOB so bring what you like nd share with the masses. I am asking if everyone who is attending please contribute $5 for food. You can PayPal it to [email protected]. I'm going to BBQ probably hamburgers And hotdogs. If anyone want to bring side dishes that would be great. We are still going to do a raffle instead of the auction. I still need more donations for the raffle if anyone wants to contribute some dry goods or froglets that would be great! This is going to be a fun chill meet. I will be sending all attendees my address a week before the meet. I would like to get one more head count, so if you were already confirmed for the meet PM me one last time. Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

I won't be able to attend but I would still like to donate a frog if you still have room. Pm me if you are interested.

James


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

any spots left?


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

.Unfortunetly I won't be able to make this meet. But if any one has a Male Azureus Im on the lookout for one. Hopefully Ill see everyone next meet!


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm down to go, PM sent if there is room.

-Duncan


----------



## wiedemey (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey guys,
I posted my available frogs in the Frog Classifieds. I'll only bring frogs if someone signals strong interest (the Ranitomeya are a b!tch to catch). If I can find buyers for most of the Benedicta I'll donate one or two of them to the auction/raffle. Same with the Quinqs. Let me know and please EMAIL instead of PM!!
[email protected]
Thanks and see you next weekend!
Ruprecht


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well we are a week away and I wanted to let everyone know how the raffle was going to work. I'm still looking for donations for the raffle, so if you have something small or big let me know. We will be selling raffle tickets $1 each ticket or 6 tickets for $5. There will be multiple winners and prizes so this should be fun. The proceeds will go to a determined charity. I still need to get a head count, so if you haven't RSVP'd with me PM me. I am also going to go buy supplies and food for the meet. So if everyone could send their contrubution of $5 no later than Monday 7/16/12 that would be great! Please send the $5 to [email protected] via PayPal. Thanks!


----------



## wiedemey (Jan 23, 2010)

If someone has Indian almond leaves available please let me know. Could also use a fresh (mite-free) starter culture of WINGLESS D. melanogaster.


----------



## wiedemey (Jan 23, 2010)

Forgot to list one additional frog:

D.tinctorius "Powder Blue"
adult, age unknown
Price: $50

This frog is huge. It was sold to me as a proven male. I've had it for more than a year and have never heard calling. This frog would also get into fights with my proven female so I'm concluding it's a female.


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

hey guys this is what i have for sale.
proven pair of leucs.130
female surinam cobalt.50
subadult matecho.40
10 month orange lamasi.35
1 adult giant orange tint.50

lmk.if interested.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sadly can't make it to the meet but was wondering if anyone has any iquitos vents? Pm me please


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

cowboy232350 said:


> Sadly can't make it to the meet but was wondering if anyone has any iquitos vents? Pm me please


Contact Phil "Phender". He might have some. He is usually at the meets. He lives in Yorba Linda though so it may be a hike for you. But if he has them and goes to the meet maaybe you could have someone closer to you pick them up for you.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Does anyone have a female reticulata?


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm going to start sending out my address and details to each person who rsvp'd. If you still haven't please PM this week. You can still Paypal your contribution or bring to the meet. Hope to see everyone Saturday!


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Thought I'll post this here.... I'm looking for a male Patricia, also have a nice "no spot" male citronella available or looking for a female. Everything in this ad http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/84535-pairs-available.html is still available so please PM me with details! Thanks,

-Mike-


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

I guess it's high time i post what i have available for the meet. i need to sell some things for personal reasons so i'll be offering up some of my more established frogs. PM with your e-mail for photos or questions. I won't bring things people don't ask for...

Thanks for looking,
-brett

D. Tinc 'Alanis' froglets ~3-4 months OOW x3. $30/ea
R. Lamasi (or sirensis now I guess) 'Orange' 1.0 $50
R. Imitator 'Varadero' 4 months OOW 0.0.3. $50/ea
O. Pumilio Mancreek calling males ~1year x2. $100/ea
O. Pumilio Mancreek proven pair. $300
O. Pumilio El Dorado female trade for male, or $100
O. Pumilio Chiriqui Grande (04 SNDF) female trade for male or $100
R. Vanzolinii Butt line froglets ~4 months OOW, x2 available (i think) $100/ea
O. Pumilio Cauchero froglets (2011 import F1) ~4 months OOW, x2 $100/ea

now for the painful stuff...
D. Auratus 'Super Blue' proven trio (1.2) $300
O. Pumilio 'Solarte' proven pair $500

Will entertain reasonable offers or multiple frog discounts.


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

i have box of silvanya t8 48" i think.6500k for free or for some plant cuttings.
also some dwarf purple isopods cultures for 5.00


----------



## dendrobates (May 11, 2009)

I have a few pumilio for sale.

1.1.0 probable pair almirante
1.0.1 popa w/ calling male 
2.0.0 cristobal two calling males

$200 per group

Possibly delivered to meet or pick up in orange county


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

Anybody have or know who may have mint terribilis froglets?


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I am cleaning out my plant tanks to make room to do some propagating. Will have the following:

Pellionia repens 3" pot $5
Philo 'Burle Marx Fantasy' Rooted pots and cuttings $5-$10
Alocasia cuprea 3" pot $10 (one leaf with one new one coming up)
Ficus quercifolia 3" pot $15 (big, full plant with lots of overhang)
Selaginella plana $5 (at least 18")
Episcia 'Jim's Canadian Sunset' $5 (cool dark pink dots on pink petals w. yellow throat)
Syngonium rayii $5

Will probably bring:
Pumilio 'Bastimentos' red/orange subadult from light colored parents $120
Pumilio 'Mancreek' juvenile $75
'Iquitos' vent - Kelly line, proven male $80


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

with this meet coming up i'll be bringing several plants large cuttings and fresh cuttings along with maybe a flowering orchid or two.


----------



## dendrobates (May 11, 2009)

I also have four baby azureus. $25 each or $80 all four.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I hope everyone is ready for the Mini meet! If anyone would like to to buy something from our website and have us bring it to the meet, please let us know. We still have a few bromeliad packages available. We also have some cool items for the raffle that were donated by LLL Reptile!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I won't be bringing anything that hasn't been requested, but I currently have a few Oyapock froglets for $45 ea., some nice full begonias, Utricularia portions, a few pupping N. 'Zoe', and any plants/supplies that are listed on JungleBox.net.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Does anyone have any of the following:

R. Imitator intermedius standard(female)
D. Tinctorius bakhuis (male)

I also have the following available:

R. Imitator intermedius standard (calling male) tarlton line

D leucomelas (2 calling males and plenty of froglets)

D tinctorius citronella


----------



## Jonny5 (Jan 26, 2005)

Had some family stuff come up and I will not be able to make it tonight. Have fun everyone.

Jon


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

On our way! Caiden wanted to come this time!

Sam Cavoulas


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks Andre for hosting the meeting. I had a great time swapping stories and learning more about frogs and plants. Thanks to those who bought things from me and that I bought things from.

Sam, you should be proud of Caiden. He is a great little kid. There aren't a lot of kids his age that could have hung around that long with a group of adults and just sort of fit in as well as he did.


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

thank you andre for hosting.
Ruprecht;great frogs at a great price.thanks.
erick,phil,sam,thank you guys.until next time.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

phender said:


> Thanks Andre for hosting the meeting. I had a great time swapping stories and learning more about frogs and plants. Thanks to those who bought things from me and that I bought things from.
> 
> Sam, you should be proud of Caiden. He is a great little kid. There aren't a lot of kids his age that could have hung around that long with a group of adults and just sort of fit in as well as he did.


 Thanks Phil. He really enjoys the frogs. He had alot of fun he said. He really wanted me to get Rhuperts Powder Blue. I feel bad now. Lol, well there is always the next meet! 


Thanks for hosting Dre. Caiden and I had a good time. I hope to see everyone at the next Scads meet.

Sam Cavoulas


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

This meet was a nice one you guys sorry for showing up kinda late. Glad to see everyone and thanks to you guys who got plants from me. If any of you have questions about them send me a pm anytime or those with my number just let me know whenever. Thanks again andre for hosting and see you guys in september


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

looks like everyone had a good time, to bad I couldn't make it this time, my work schedule has been stacked. See ya'll at the next meet!


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for hosting Andre, Justin and I had a great time, and thanks again for the tadpoles!! I look forward to seeing everyone again in Sept, and will keep trying to bust my butt with getting the house ready.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for hosting Andre. It was a nice chill meet. I love your frogroom cleaned up.


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for hosting Andre! Great food and good times with fellow froggers! See you all in the next meet.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Andre,

thanks for the great meet, please thank your wife as well for letting us invade your home.

put that escudo on jenny craig.

Eric


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the feedback! I'm glad everyone had a good time. We will do it again soon. Eric I already contacted weight watchers and he is on a strictly 500 calorie fruit fly diet.


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

here is the escudo and is not that fat(big).


----------

